# The population of these cities, once and for all!



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

There are discussions all the time about which is the biggest city. Here are some cities i think it would be nice to know the population ofi have tried to google and i have used emporis to try find the right numbers as well, but they were always different)

Tokyo -8.1mio or 12mio Metro: 33.7mio
Mexico City - 9.8mio M: 27.8mio
New York City - 8.1mio M: 21.8mio
London - 7.1mio M: (11.8mio), (14mio) 18mio
Paris - 2.1mio(why is Paris among the biggest cities??) M: 11.1mio
Moscow - 10.3mio or 11.2mio M: (11.8mio) 13.5mio
Istanbul - 8.8mio or 10.0mio M: 10.0mio or 12.6mio
Mumbai - 11.9mio M: (13mio) 16.3mio
Sao Paulo - 10.6mio or 11mio M: (18.3mio) 20.0mio
Buenos Aires - 2.9mio M: 12.9mio
Rio de Janeiro - 5.9mio M: 11.1mio
Shanghai - 9.1mio M: (13.0mio) 17.1mio
Beijing - 7.7mio M: 14.5mio
Los Angeles - 3.8mio M: 17.5mio
Chicago - 2.8mio M: 9.6mio
Toronto - 2.4mio M: 5.1mio
Sydney - ? M: 4.2mio

So is these numbers correct? LA bigger than Paris? Mumbai, the worlds biggest city? Tokyo the biggest metropolitan area(i think thats right). Don´t know sydneys pop.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

add :
seoul :10.2mio M :23.0 mio


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Toronto is anywhere between *5.7 to 7.5 million* depending on what you want to consider as a metro area.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Mubai metro reached this year the 19mio limit and took over Sao Paulo...
MC is a big too big on the list - it's between 21 and 24mio
Paris: the city itself has a quite small area, 11.1 is the Paris plains, it's bigger than the metro which is about 9.8mio
Buenos Aires: 13.4mio this year

Otherwise the list is quite accurate. But there is some metros missing: Rhein-Ruhr with 12mio, Dehli with 16mio, Jakarta with 15mio... etc.


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

Those metro figures for the US cities are CSA numbers and include tons of exurban/rural area. You should just go by the UN figures, which use urbanized areas, and are apples to apples for the whole world. NYC is more like 18 million, not 21 million. LA and Chicago would probably lose a few million too.


----------



## viborilla (Jul 31, 2005)

add Madrid, 3,1 mio, M: 5 mio


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Bigger Milano Area: 7.1mio
St.Petersburg: 5.6mio
Belo Horizonte: 5.5mio
And WHERE is Cairo with 13.5mio?


----------



## Dampyre (Sep 19, 2002)

A42251 said:


> Those metro figures for the US cities are CSA numbers and include tons of exurban/rural area. You should just go by the UN figures, which use urbanized areas, and are apples to apples for the whole world. NYC is more like 18 million, not 21 million. LA and Chicago would probably lose a few million too.


Actually, Chicago has over 8.5 million in its urbanized area(2,100 square miles). It loses just a little over 1 milion from the CSA number. LA's urbanized area is about 12.5 million compared to a 17 million CSA so it does indeed lose a few million.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Different lists, but also not perfect ones - but quite useable 

Municipalities:

1.	Mumbai (Bombay), India	11,914,398	2001c
2.	Shanghai, China	10,996,500 2003e
3.	São Paulo, Brazil 10,677,019	2003e
4.	Seoul, South Korea	10,207,296	2002e
5.	Moscow, Russia 10,101,500	2001c
6.	Delhi, India	9,817,439	2001c
7.	Karachi, Pakistan	9,339,023	1998c
8.	Istanbul, Turkey	8,831,805	2000c
9.	Beijing, China	8,689,000	2001e
10.	Mexico City, Mexico	8,591,309	2000c
11.	Jakarta, Indonesia 8,389,443	2000c
12.	Tokyo, Japan 8,340,000	2003e
13.	New York City, U.S.	8,085,742	2003e
14.	Teheran, Iran	7,796,257	2004e
15.	Cairo, Egypt	7,629,866	2004e
16.	London, U.K.	7,172,036	2001c
17.	Lima, Peru 7,029,928	2004e
18.	Bogotá, Colombia	6,712,247	2001e
19.	Bangkok, Thailand	6,320,174	2000c
20.	Rio de Janeiro, Brazil	5,974,081	2003e

Biggest Metros:

1 Tokyo-Yokohama-Kawasaki-Chiba (Greater Tokyo Area) Japan 36,510,000
2 New York City, New York-Newark, New Jersey-Paterson, New Jersey (New York Metropolitan Area) United States 22,310,000
3 Mexico City-Nezahualcóyotl-Ecatepec-Naucalpan (Greater Mexico City) Mexico 22,090,000
4 Seoul-Incheon-Bucheon-Goyang-Seongnam-Suweon (Capital Metropolitan Area) South Korea 21,740,000
5 Mumbai-Navi Mumbai-Kalyan-Thane-Ulhasnagar, Maharashtra (Brihanmumbai/Greater Mumbai) India 19,470,000
6 São Paulo-Guarulhos-Santo André-Osasco (Greater São Paulo Area) Brazil 19,090,000
7 Jakarta-Bekasi-Bogor-Depok-Tangerang (Jabodetabek Metropolitan Area) Indonesia 17,590,000
8 Los Angeles-Riverside-Anaheim (Southern California) California, United States 17,540,000
9 Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto (Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto or Keihanshin) Japan 17,510,000
10 Delhi, National Capital Territory-Faridabad, Haryana, Gurgaon, Haryana-Ghaziabad, Uttar Pradesh-Noida, Uttar Pradesh India 17,480,000
11 Manila-Quezon City-Makati City-Caloocan City (Metropolitan Manila) Philippines 16,610,000
12 Greater Cairo, Al Qahirah-Al Jizah-Al Qalyubiyah Governorates Egypt 15,500,000
13 Shanghai Municipality People's Republic of China 14,610,000
14 Kolkata-Howrah, West Bengal India 14,450,000
15 Moscow Russia 14,440,000
16 Buenos Aires (Gran Buenos Aires) Argentina 13,330,000
17 London (Greater London-Surrey-East Berkshire-Buckinghamshire-Hertfordshire-
South Essex-West Kent) United Kingdom 12,420,000
18 Tehran-Karaj Iran 11,890,000
19 Cologne-Bonn-Ruhr Area (Essen-Duisburg- Bochum-Dortmund-Düsseldorf-Wuppertal) Germany 11,780,000
20 Rio De Janeiro-Nova Iguaçu-São Gonçalo-Niterói Brazil 11,720,000
21 Karachi, Sindh Pakistan 11,620,000
22 Istanbul Turkey 11,580,000
23 Paris, Île-de-France France 11,500,000
24 Dhaka Bangladesh 11,490,000
25 Beijing Municipality People's Republic of China 11,240,000
26 Lagos Nigeria 10,690,000
27 Bangkok-Samut Prakarn-Nonthaburi-Pathum Thani Thailand 9,750,000
28 Chicago, Illinois-Gary, Indiana-Kenosha, Wisconsin (Chicagoland) United States 9,420,000
29 Kinshasa Democratic Republic of the Congo 9,120,000
30 Nagoya Japan 8,760,000
31 Hong Kong Special Administrative Region-Shenzhen, Guangdong People's Republic of China 8,720,000
32 Washington, DC-Baltimore, Maryland (Baltimore-Washington Metropolitan Area) United States 8,040,000
33 Taipei-Keelung (Taipei-Keelung metropolitan area) Taiwan, Republic of China 8,030,000
34 Toronto-Hamilton, Ontario (Golden Horseshoe) Canada 7,800,000
35 Bogotá Colombia 7,790,000
36 Lima-Callao (Lima and Callao Metropolitan Area) Peru 7,740,000
37 San Francisco-San Jose-Oakland, California (San Francisco Bay Area) United States 7,530,000
38 Chongqing Municipality People's Republic of China 7,480,000
39 Baghdad Iraq 7,410,000
40 Khartoum Sudan 7,320,000
41 Chennai-Tambaram-Avadi-Manali, Tamil Nadu India 6,850,000
42 Johannesburg-Soweto-East Rand-West Rand (Greater Johannesburg Metropolitan Area) South Africa 6,820,000
43 Amsterdam-Rotterdam (Randstad) Netherlands 6,570,000
44 Shenyang, Liaoning People's Republic of China 6,490,000
45 Lahore, Punjab Pakistan 6,310,000
46 Tianjin Municipality People's Republic of China 6,300,000
47 Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (Delaware Valley) United States 6,250,000
48 Madrid Spain 6,160,000
49 Kuala Lumpur Malaysia 6,140,000
50 Bangalore, Karnataka India 6,060,000
51 Boston, Massachusetts, (Greater Boston) United States 5,910,000
52 Hyderabad-Secunderabad, Andhra Pradesh India 5,900,000
53 Dallas-Fort Worth-Arlington, Texas (Dallas/Fort Worth Metroplex) United States 5,900,000
54 Detroit, Michigan-Windsor, Ontario (Metro Detroit) United States,Canada 5,890,000
55 Guangzhou, Guangdong People's Republic of China 5,630,000
56 Algiers Algeria 5,520,000
57 Bandung (Kabupaten Bandung) Indonesia 5,480,000
58 Houston-Sugar Land-Baytown, Texas (Houston Metropolitan Area) United States 5,190,000
59 Singapore City-Johor Bahru Singapore,Malaysia 5,180,000
60 Ho Chi Minh City Vietnam 5,050,000
61 Ahmedabad, Gujarat India 5,000,000
62 Barcelona Spain 4,970,000
63 Belo Horizonte Brazil 4,920,000
64 Saint Petersburg Russia 4,880,000
65 Santiago Chile 4,840,000
66 Abidjan Côte d'Ivoire 4,810,000
67 Atlanta, Georgia (Atlanta Metropolitan Area) United States 4,720,000
68 San Diego, California-Tijuana, Baja California United States, Mexico 4,690,000
69 Harbin, Heilongjiang People's Republic of China 4,680,000
70 Shantou, Guangdong People's Republic of China 4,680,000
71 Xi'an, Shaanxi People's Republic of China 4,640,000
72 Wuhan, Hubei People's Republic of China 4,600,000
73 Chengdu, Sichuan People's Republic of China 4,570,000
74 Busan Metropolitan City South Korea 4,560,000
75 Pune-Pimpri-Chinchwad, Maharashtra India 4,500,000
76 Yangon Myanmar 4,480,000
77 Sydney, New South Wales Australia 4,490,000
78 Hangzhou, Zhejiang People's Republic of China 4,390,000
79 Ibadan Nigeria 4,360,000
80 Cape Town South Africa 4,300,000
81 Miami-Fort Lauderdale, Florida (South Florida) United States 4,290,000
82 Alexandria, Al Iskandariyah Governorate Egypt 4,270,000
83 Fukuoka-Kitakyushu Japan 4,260,000
84 Milan Italy 4,240,000
85 Riyadh Saudi Arabia 4,210,000
87 Guadalajara, Jalisco Mexico 4,010,000
88 Berlin Germany 4,000,000
89 Nanjing, Jiangsu People's Republic of China 3,970,000
90 Surabaya, East Java Indonesia 3,890,000
91 Kano Nigeria 3,820,000
93 Phoenix, Arizona (Valley of the Sun) United States 3,790,000
94 Naples Italy 3,770,000
95 Seattle-Tacoma-Bellevue, Washington (Greater Puget Sound) United States 3,770,000
96 Porto Alegre Brazil 3,760,000
97 Athens Greece 3,750,000
98 Melbourne, Victoria Australia 3,730,000
99 Caracas Venezuela 3,720,000
100 Monterrey, Nuevo León Mexico 3,680,000


----------



## Dino Domingo (Jan 5, 2005)

New York is not the largest in North America... Mexico City is. New York has the 2nd largest metropolitan on the continent.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

I think it´s quite hard to say(except for tokyo) which are the largest cities....but thx for the help


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

New York City: 21,766,731 (metropolitan area)
8,104,079 (city proper)


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> 18 Tehran-Karaj Iran 11,890,000


Actually Tehran-Karaj is more like 16 m


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tel Aviv 374,000
3 million in the metro


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> Paris: the city itself has a quite small area, 11.1 is the Paris plains, it's bigger than the metro which is about 9.8mio


Paris has indeed a very little city proper's area : just 105 km² against 621 km² for Tokyo, 800 km² for New York and 1 579 km² for London. That which explains the quite "small" population of the city itself (2,1 millions).
But the 9,8 millions figure corresponds actually to the urbanized area of Paris, and the figure of 11,1 millions is for the metropolitan area (BTW 11,4 millions in 2005).


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

viborilla said:


> add Madrid, 3,1 mio, M: 5 mio



nowadays, madrid metro area is 6 million


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

LA City recently passed 4 million


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

9 Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto (Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto or Keihanshin) Japan 17,510,000


osaka is highly underated, its 17.5 mil with a very high GDP.


----------



## Us3 (Aug 14, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> I think it´s quite hard to say(except for tokyo) which are the largest cities....but thx for the help


i agree how does these people determine which is bigger and wat not. they all look the same size to me.


----------



## flagship (Mar 24, 2005)

That metro list must of been made up by someone from Toronto, because it an utter load of shit.

7.8 million in the Toronto metro? :| 

Complete crap. To have 7.8 million in the entire Toronto "metro", you would need to include the entire Golden Horseshoe which is as much as 100 miles from toronto, plus include many other completely seperate metro areas, like the Kitchener-Waterloo areas, and the Barrie area. 

If you call this a 7.8 million city, than there are other 7.8 million cities not being accounted for. 

For instance, you would need to include Flint, Toledo, Chatham, Sarnia, Lansing and many other independant cities into the Detroit metro areas. All of a sudden the Detorit "metro" has 8 million.

Providence, Springfield, Portland and other places would have to be included in the Boston metro. Suddenly Boston has 8 milion people. 

Philadephia would pick up Allentown, Lancaster, York, Atlantic City, Reading. Suddenly Philadelphia is an 8 million person city as well. 

Of course none of those cities are that big. But neither is Toronto. To suggest that it has 7.8 million people is just plain stupidity.


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

*Korea, centralized*



rocky said:


> can someone explain me how seoul has 21 mil ?
> 
> why is half of the country population in the capital city?



seoul has been the centralized city since 1392 years.

the population of s.korea is 47mil. but the population of seoul is 10.2mil and seoul metro area is 22~23mil and it is increasing more and more.

seoul's population density is the top of all cities of the world...


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> Different lists, but also not perfect ones - but quite useable
> 
> Municipalities:
> 
> ...



Incorrect


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is UN data for urban agglomeration for 2003:

1	Tokyo Japan 35,0
2	Mexico City Mexico 18,7
3	New York 3	United States of America 18,3
4	São Paulo Brazil 17,9
5	Mumbai (Bombay) India 17,4
6	Delhi India 14,1
7	Calcutta India 13,8
8	Buenos Aires Argentina 13,0
9	Shanghai China 12,8
10	Jakarta Indonesia 12,3
11	Los Angeles 2	United States of America 12,0
12	Dhaka Bangladesh 11,6
13	Osaka-Kobe Japan 11,2
14	Rio de Janeiro Brazil 11,2
15	Karachi Pakistan 11,1
16	Beijing China 10,8
17	Cairo Egypt 10,8
18	Moscow Russian Federation 10,5
19	Metro Manila Philippines 10,4
20	Lagos Nigeria 10,1
21	Paris France 9,8
22	Seoul Republic of Korea 9,7
23	Istanbul Turkey 9,4
24	Tianjin China 9,3
25	Chicago United States of America 8,6
26	Lima Peru 7,9
27	London United Kingdom 7,6
28	Santa Fé de Bogotá Colombia 7,3
29	Tehran Iran (Islamic Republic of) 7,2
30	Hong Kong 1 China, Hong Kong SAR 7,0
31	Chennai (Madras) India 6,7
32	Rhein-Ruhr North 7	Germany 6,6
33	Bangkok Thailand 6,5
34	Bangalore India 6,1
35	Lahore Pakistan 6,0
36	Hyderabad India 5,9
37	Wuhan China 5,7
38	Baghdad Iraq 5,6
39	Santiago Chile 5,5
40	Saint Petersburg Russian Federation 5,3
41	Kinshasa Dem. Rep. of the Congo 5,3
42	Philadelphia United States of America 5,3
43	Miami United States of America 5,2
44	Riyadh Saudi Arabia 5,1
45	Madrid Spain 5,1
46	Belo Horizonte Brazil 5,0
47	Shenyang China 4,9
48	Toronto Canada 4,9
49	Ahmadabad India 4,9
50	Ho Chi Minh City Viet Nam 4,9
51	Chongqing China 4,8
52	Dallas-Fort Worth United States of America 4,4
53	Barcelona Spain 4,4
54	Khartoum Sudan 4,3
55	Sydney Australia 4,3
56	Singapore Singapore 4,3
57	Boston United States of America 4,2
58	Pune (Poona) India 4,1
59	Houston United States of America 4,1
60	Washington, D.C. United States of America 4,1
61	Milan Italy 4,1
62	Atlanta United States of America 4,0
63	Hanoi Viet Nam 4,0
64	Detroit United States of America 4,0
65	Guangzhou China 3,9
66	Yangon Myanmar 3,9
67	Guadalajara Mexico 3,8
68	Chittagong Bangladesh 3,8
69	Bandung Indonesia 3,8
70	Rhein-Main 4 Germany 3,7
71	Pôrto Alegre Brazil 3,7
72	Alexandria Egypt 3,7
73	Pusan Republic of Korea 3,6
74	Casablanca Morocco 3,6
75	Melbourne Australia 3,6
76	Jidda Saudi Arabia 3,6
77	Montréal Canada 3,5
78	Ankara Turkey 3,4
79	Monterrey Mexico 3,4
80	Recife Brazil 3,4
81	Chengdu China 3,4
82	Abidjan Côte d'Ivoire 3,3
83	Berlin Germany 3,3
84	Rhein-Ruhr Middle 6	Germany 3,3
85	San Francisco-Oakland United States of America 3,3
86	Surat India 3,3
87	Pyongyang Dem. People's Rep. of Korea 3,2
88	Caracas Venezuela 3,2
89	Phoenix-Mesa United States of America 3,2
90	Athens Greece 3,2
91	Xian China 3,2
92	Salvador Brazil 3,2
93	Nagoya Japan 3,2
94	Fortaleza Brazil 3,1
95	Brasília Brazil 3,1
96	Medellín Colombia 3,1
97	Johannesburg South Africa 3,1
98	Rhein-Ruhr South 8	Germany 3,1
99	Algiers Algeria 3,1
100	Changchun China 3,0
101	Cape Town South Africa 3,0
102	Katowice Poland 3,0
103	Kabul Afghanistan 3,0
104	Naples Italy 2,9
105	Tel Aviv-Jaffa Israel 2,9
106	Harbin China 2,9
107	Kanpur India 2,9
108	Seattle United States of America 2,9
109	East Rand (Ekurhuleni) South Africa 2,8
110	Nanjing China 2,8
111	Fukuoka-Kitakyushu Japan 2,8
112	San Diego United States of America 2,8
113	Kano Nigeria 2,8
114	Zibo China 2,7
115	Addis Ababa Ethiopia 2,7
116	Curitiba Brazil 2,7
117	Stuttgart Germany 2,7
118	Hamburg Germany 2,7
119	Dalian China 2,7
120	Rome Italy 2,7
121	Luanda Angola 2,6
122	Jinan China 2,6
123	Kiev Ukraine 2,6
124	Surabaja Indonesia 2,6
125	Inch'on Republic of Korea 2,6
126	Nairobi Kenya 2,6
127	Jaipur India 2,6
128	Durban South Africa 2,6
129	Taipei China 2,5
130	Taegu Republic of Korea 2,5
131	Campinas Brazil 2,5
132	Minneapolis-St. Paul United States of America 2,5
133	Taiyuan China 2,5
134	Cali Colombia 2,5
135	Dar es Salaam United Republic of Tanzania 2,4
136	Lucknow India 2,4
137	Guiyang China 2,4
138	Izmir Turkey 2,4
139	Qingdao China 2,4
140	Aleppo Syrian Arab Republic 2,4
141	Faisalabad Pakistan 2,4
142	San Juan Puerto Rico 2,3
143	Munich Germany 2,3
144	Ibadan Nigeria 2,3
145	Guayaquil Ecuador 2,3
146	Nagpur India 2,3
147	Damascus Syrian Arab Republic 2,2
148	Birmingham United Kingdom 2,2
149	Manchester United Kingdom 2,2
150	Warsaw Poland 2,2
151	Havana Cuba 2,2
152	Vienna Austria 2,2
153	Zhengzhou China 2,2
154	Tampa-St. Petersburg United States of America 2,2
155	Dakar Senegal 2,2
156	Valencia Venezuela 2,2
157	Tashkent Uzbekistan 2,2
158	Baltimore United States of America 2,1
159	Denver-Aurora United States of America 2,1
160	Zaozhuang China 2,1
161	St. Louis United States of America 2,1
162	Mashhad Iran (Islamic Republic of) 2,1
163	Liupanshui China 2,1
164	Maracaibo Venezuela 2,1
165	Handan China 2,1
166	Vancouver Canada 2,1
167	Medan Indonesia 2,0
168	Tripoli Libyan Arab Jamahiriya 2,0
169	Tunis Tunisia 2,0
170	Linyi China 2,0
171	Lisbon Portugal 2,0
172	Port-au-Prince Haiti 2,0
173	Belém Brazil 2,0
174	Changsha China 1,9
175	Liuan China 1,9
176	Patna India 1,9
177	Hangzhou China 1,9
178	Wanxian China 1,9
179	Tianmen China 1,9
180	Puebla Mexico 1,9
181	Santo Domingo Dominican Republic 1,9
182	Douala Cameroon 1,9
183	Bucharest Romania 1,9
184	Accra Ghana 1,8
185	Barranquilla Colombia 1,8
186	Baku Azerbaijan 1,8
187	Cleveland United States of America 1,8
188	Kyoto Japan 1,8
189	Indore India 1,8
190	Sapporo Japan 1,8
191	Jinxi China 1,8
192	Beirut Lebanon 1,8
193	Toluca Mexico 1,8
194	Goiânia Brazil 1,8
195	Pittsburgh United States of America 1,8
196	Lanzhou China 1,8
197	Rabat Morocco 1,8
198	Hai Phong Viet Nam 1,8
199	Heze China 1,7
200	Tangshan China 1,7
201	Kunming China 1,7
202	Portland United States of America 1,7
203	Brisbane Australia 1,7
204	Budapest Hungary 1,7
205	Minsk Belarus 1,7
206	Xiantao China 1,7
207	Stockholm Sweden 1,7
208	Nanchang China 1,7
209	Shijiazhuang China 1,7
210	Rawalpindi Pakistan 1,7
211	Antananarivo Madagascar 1,7
212	Yantai China 1,7
213	Asunción Paraguay 1,6
214	Yulin, Guangxi China 1,6
215	Yancheng China 1,6
216	Xuzhou China 1,6
217	Rhein-Neckar 5	Germany 1,6
218	Yaoundé Cameroon 1,6
219	Riverside-San Bernardino United States of America 1,6
220	Vadodara India 1,6
221	San Jose United States of America 1,6
222	Xinghua China 1,6
223	Palembang Indonesia 1,6
224	Baixada Santista (Santos) Brazil 1,6
225	Las Vegas United States of America 1,6
226	Bhopal India 1,6
227	Manaus Brazil 1,6
228	Cincinnati United States of America 1,6
229	Coimbatore India 1,5
230	Pingxiang, Jiangxi China 1,5
231	Luoyang China 1,5
232	Córdoba Argentina 1,5
233	Taian China 1,5
234	Grande Vitória Brazil 1,5
235	Wulumuqi (Urumqi) China 1,5
236	Ludhiana India 1,5
237	Kaohsiung China 1,5
238	Sacramento United States of America 1,5
239	Suining China 1,5
240	Zhanjiang China 1,5
241	Esfahan Iran (Islamic Republic of) 1,5
242	La Paz Bolivia 1,5
243	Jilin China 1,5
244	Harare Zimbabwe 1,5
245	Sana'a Yemen 1,5
246	Tijuana Mexico 1,5
247	Anshan China 1,5
248	Kharkov Ukraine 1,5
249	Quito Ecuador 1,5
250	Mecca Saudi Arabia 1,4
251	Qiqihar China 1,4
252	Perth Australia 1,4
253	Yiyang China 1,4
254	Changde China 1,4
255	Agra India 1,4
256	Novosibirsk Russian Federation 1,4
257	Neijiang China 1,4
258	Taejon Republic of Korea 1,4
259	San Salvador El Salvador 1,4
260	Virginia Beach United States of America 1,4
261	Fushun China 1,4
262	Kochi (Cochin) India 1,4
263	Kwangju Republic of Korea 1,4
264	Leeds United Kingdom 1,4
265	Visakhapatnam India 1,4
266	Khulna Bangladesh 1,4
267	Fuzhou, Fujian China 1,4
268	Kansas City United States of America 1,4
269	Lusaka Zambia 1,4
270	Huainan China 1,4
271	Wenzhou China 1,4
272	Lyon France 1,4
273	San Antonio United States of America 1,4
274	León Mexico 1,4
275	Ciudad Juárez Mexico 1,4
276	Multan Pakistan 1,4
277	Marseille-Aix-en-Provence France 1,4
278	Conakry Guinea 1,4
279	Gujranwala Pakistan 1,4
280	Nanning China 1,4
281	Kuala Lumpur Malaysia 1,4
282	Baotou China 1,3
283	Tabriz Iran (Islamic Republic of) 1,3
284	Montevideo Uruguay 1,3
285	Weifang China 1,3
286	Xintai China 1,3
287	Milwaukee United States of America 1,3
288	Bursa Turkey 1,3
289	Hyderabad Pakistan 1,3
290	Indianapolis United States of America 1,3
291	Bielefeld Germany 1,3
292	Nizhni Novgorod Russian Federation 1,3
293	Hannover Germany 1,3
294	Ekaterinburg Russian Federation 1,3
295	Hefei China 1,3
296	Nashik India 1,3
297	Porto Portugal 1,3
298	Shantou China 1,3
299	Rosario Argentina 1,3
300	Kaduna Nigeria 1,3
301	Huaian China 1,3
302	Bamako Mali 1,3
303	Meerut India 1,3
304	Varanasi (Benares) India 1,3
305	Yueyang China 1,3
306	Davao Philippines 1,3
307	Kampala Uganda 1,2
308	Orlando United States of America 1,2
309	Amman Jordan 1,2
310	Tianshui China 1,2
311	Santa Cruz Bolivia 1,2
312	Suqian China 1,2
313	Kuwait City Kuwait 1,2
314	Madurai India 1,2
315	Shenzhen China 1,2
316	Maputo Mozambique 1,2
317	Dongguan China 1,2
318	Providence United States of America 1,2
319	Pretoria South Africa 1,2
320	Yuzhou China 1,2
321	Nuremberg Germany 1,2
322	Turin Italy 1,2
323	Faridabad India 1,2
324	Adana Turkey 1,2
325	Jingmen China 1,2
326	Columbus, Ohio United States of America 1,2
327	Asansol India 1,2
328	Shiraz Iran (Islamic Republic of) 1,2
329	Ningbo China 1,2
330	Jabalpur India 1,2
331	Jamshedpur India 1,2
332	Peshawar Pakistan 1,2
333	Mogadishu Somalia 1,2
334	Zaoyang China 1,2
335	Prague Czech Republic 1,2
336	Suzhou, Jiangsu China 1,2
337	Wuxi China 1,2
338	Karaj Iran (Islamic Republic of) 1,2
339	Mosul Iraq 1,2
340	Leshan China 1,2
341	Phnom Penh Cambodia 1,2
342	Samara Russian Federation 1,2
343	Basra Iraq 1,1
344	Yongzhou China 1,1
345	Amsterdam Netherlands 1,1
346	Ujung Pandang Indonesia 1,1
347	Omsk Russian Federation 1,1
348	Dhanbad India 1,1
349	Datong China 1,1
350	Ghaziabad India 1,1
351	Mianyang China 1,1
352	Xiaoshan China 1,1
353	Nampho Dem. People's Rep. of Korea 1,1
354	Adelaide Australia 1,1
355	Yixing China 1,1
356	Chifeng China 1,1
357	Belgrade Serbia and Montenegro 1,1
358	Auckland New Zealand 1,1
359	Almaty Kazakhstan 1,1
360	Rajkot India 1,1
361	Kazan Russian Federation 1,1
362	Allahabad India 1,1
363	Rotterdam Netherlands 1,1
364	Zigong China 1,1
365	Daqing China 1,1
366	Managua Nicaragua 1,1
367	Ottawa Canada 1,1
368	Huzhou China 1,1
369	Amritsar India 1,1
370	Maracay Venezuela 1,1
371	San José Costa Rica 1,1
372	Brazzaville Congo 1,1
373	Yerevan Armenia 1,1
374	Chelyabinsk Russian Federation 1,1
375	Sofia Bulgaria 1,1
376	Rostov-on-Don Russian Federation 1,1
377	Helsinki Finland 1,1
378	Suwon Republic of Korea 1,1
379	Aachen Germany 1,1
380	Jining, Shandong China 1,1
381	Copenhagen Denmark 1,1
382	Tbilisi Georgia 1,1
383	Maceió Brazil 1,1
384	Vijayawada India 1,1
385	Dnepropetrovsk Ukraine 1,1
386	Fuyu China 1,1
387	Nanchong China 1,0
388	Ufa Russian Federation 1,0
389	Ulsan Republic of Korea 1,0
390	Torreón Mexico 1,0
391	Srinagar India 1,0
392	Tyneside (Newcastle) United Kingdom 1,0
393	Austin United States of America 1,0
394	Beihai China 1,0
395	Mendoza Argentina 1,0
396	Lille France 1,0
397	Odessa Ukraine 1,0
398	Bucaramanga Colombia 1,0
399	Taichung China 1,0
400	Memphis United States of America 1,0
401	Volgograd Russian Federation 1,0
402	Dublin Ireland 1,0
403	Calgary Canada 1,0
404	Lubumbashi Dem. Rep. of the Congo 1,0
405	Tegucigalpa Honduras 1,0
406	Donetsk Ukraine 1,0
407	New Orleans United States of America 1,0
408	Xinyi China 1,0

1 As of 1 July 1997, Hong Kong became a Special Administrative Region (SAR) of China. 
2 Refers to the Los Angeles-Long Beach-Santa Ana urbanized area. 
3 Refers to the New York-Newark urbanized area. 
4 Including Darmstadt, Frankfurt am Main, Offenbach am Main and Wiesbaden. 
5 Including Ludwigshafen am Rhein, Heidelberg, Mannheim, Frankenthal (Pfalz), Neustadt an der Weinstrasse and Speyer. 
6 Including Düsseldorf, Mönchengladbach, Remscheid, Solingen and Wuppertal. 
7 Including Duisburg, Essen, Krefeld, Mühlheim an der Ruhr, Oberhausen, Bottrop, Gelsenkirchen, Bochum, Dortmund, Hagen, Hamm and Herne. 
8 Including Bonn, Cologne and Leverkusen.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

I have yet to see a listing of city populations that makes any sense.
Even the Times Atlas one is so wrong!


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

SHiRO said:


> I have yet to see a listing of city populations that makes any sense.
> Even the Times Atlas one is so wrong!


Same here!


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok you can clearly see the problem with these lists here. One has "metro" Toronto listed as 4.9 million and the other has it at 7.8 million, not even close at all. For the record I would say its 6.5 million.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Copenhagen-Malmö Metropolitan Area: 3,6 million.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

mic said:


> Incorrect


You are quite a funny guy, really... :lol: 
First you don't say WHY it is incorrect
Second the municipality numbers are correct
Third you didn't read as it seems that I myself said that it's not a perfect list, I just wanted to show that there are a lot of different mesurements

And forth there is unfortunatly not ONE perfect list, because for metro areas you have to take COMPAREABLE national and international statistics. WHAT can you consider a metropolitan area - density, population, overbuild area, commuter region, labour (a big pop of the 12mio Shanghaieses are still farmers, same goes for Sao Paulo, the biggest agriculture municipality of the state) etc etc... it's not that easy and that's why there is just NO definitive list existing. 

So don't say just "incorrect" because that goes for ALL lists, okay!?


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I have to agree with the UN data for urban agglomeration for 2003...

LA dropped 6 million, what a huge difference... and Chicago is in the top 25.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

If you want to know how big a city is i think the best way to define a citys pop. is to look at the citys population only and not on the metropolitan area, because i think the metro area can always change...


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

totally crap: Berlin is not 3.3 and not 4.0!!!

Berlin has a city pop. of 3.4 Mio, the metro is 4.2 Mio!


----------



## tuckerman (Aug 8, 2005)

We'll never get this right, because of several reasons: 1) there is no agreement on what is a city, metro area, agglomerate, and all of these are mixed together in these lists; 2) census data varies greatly from country to country in accuracy, I wouldn't trust half of these figures, even the US census is problematic and once every ten years, the rest are estimates; 3) most cities worldwide have "unlisted" and undocumented populations, that may in some cases contribute significantly to the "real" population; and 4) some areas are experiencing rapid growth and others declines, and these changes can be rapid. So every list needs to be taken with a large grain of salt unless there is a detailed explanation of how each cities population was determined.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

People here do as if a huge population would be something to be proud of or something that itself is something desireable... How stupid this is!!!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Look said:


> Here is UN data for urban agglomeration for 2003:
> 
> 1	Tokyo Japan 35,0
> 2	Mexico City Mexico 18,7
> ...


Wanna make me lough???!!! Bielefeld Metro, that is Ostwestfalen-Lippe! I studied there and I can tell you there is no integrated transportation system in that region. To go from Bielfeld to "metro city" Paderborn, it takes you more than an hour by train and all you see is farting cows, heathes, trees and sheep!!! Don't tell me this is an intelligent way of measuring!!! More likely is what the regional administration says: Bielefeld-Gütersloh-Herford with an estimated 580,000 inhabitants! :bash:


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

_Source: Wikipedia_

List of metropolitan areas by population:



1 Tokyo-Yokohama-Kawasaki-Chiba (Greater Tokyo Area) Japan 36,510,000 
2 New York City, New York-Newark, New Jersey-Paterson, New Jersey (New York Metropolitan Area) United States 22,310,000 
3 Mexico City-Nezahualcóyotl-Ecatepec-Naucalpan (Greater Mexico City) Mexico 22,095,047 
4 Seoul-Incheon-Bucheon-Goyang-Seongnam-Suweon (Capital Metropolitan Area) South Korea 21,740,000 
5 Mumbai-Navi Mumbai-Kalyan-Thane-Ulhasnagar, Maharashtra India 19,470,000 
6 São Paulo-Guarulhos-Santo André-Osasco (Greater São Paulo Area) Brazil 19,090,000 
7 Jakarta-Bekasi-Bogor-Depok-Tangerang (Jabodetabek Metropolitan Area) Indonesia 17,590,000 
8 Los Angeles-Riverside-Orange County-Ventura (Southern California) United States 17,540,000 
9 Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto (Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto or Keihanshin) Japan 17,510,000 
10 Delhi, National Capital Territory-Faridabad, Haryana, Gurgaon, Haryana-Ghaziabad, Uttar Pradesh-Noida, Uttar Pradesh (National capital region) India 17,480,000 
11 Manila-Quezon City-Makati City-Caloocan City (Metropolitan Manila) Philippines 16,610,000 
12 Greater Cairo, Al Qahirah-Al Jizah-Al Qalyubiyah Governorates Egypt 15,500,000 
13 Shanghai Municipality China (PRC) 14,610,000 
14 Kolkata-Howrah, West Bengal India 14,450,000 
15 Moscow Russia 14,440,000 
16 Buenos Aires (Gran Buenos Aires) Argentina 13,330,000 
17 London (Greater London-Surrey-East Berkshire-Buckinghamshire-Hertfordshire-
South Essex-West Kent) United Kingdom 12,420,000 
18 Tehran-Karaj Iran 12,330,000 
19 Cologne-Bonn-Ruhr Area (Essen-Duisburg- Bochum-Dortmund-Düsseldorf-Wuppertal) Germany 11,780,000 
20 Rio De Janeiro-Nova Iguaçu-São Gonçalo-Niterói Brazil 11,720,000 
21 Karachi Pakistan 11,620,000 
22 Istanbul Turkey 11,580,000 
23 Paris, Île-de-France France 11,500,000 
24 Dhaka Bangladesh 11,490,000 
25 Beijing Municipality China (PRC) 11,240,000 
26 Lagos Nigeria 10,690,000 
27 Chicago, Illinois-Gary, Indiana-Kenosha, Wisconsin (Chicagoland) United States 9,800,000 
28 Bangkok-Samut Prakarn-Nonthaburi-Pathum Thani Thailand 9,750,000 
29 Kinshasa Democratic Republic of the Congo 9,120,000 
30 Nagoya Japan 8,760,000 
31 Hong Kong Special Administrative Region-Shenzhen, Guangdong China (PRC) 8,720,000 
32 Washington, DC-Baltimore, Maryland (Baltimore-Washington Metropolitan Area) United States 8,040,000 
33 Taipei-Keelung (Taipei-Keelung metropolitan area) Taiwan (ROC) 8,030,000 
34 Toronto-Hamilton, Ontario (Golden Horseshoe) Canada 7,800,000 
35 Bogotá Colombia 7,790,000 
36 Lima-Callao (Lima and Callao Metropolitan Area) Peru 7,740,000 
37 San Francisco-San Jose-Oakland, California (San Francisco Bay Area) United States 7,530,000 
38 Chongqing Municipality China (PRC) 7,480,000 
39 Baghdad Iraq 7,410,000 
40 Khartoum Sudan 7,320,000 
41 Amsterdam-The Hague-Utrecht-Rotterdam (Randstad) Netherlands 7,310,000 
42 Chennai-Tambaram-Avadi-Manali, Tamil Nadu India 6,850,000 
43 Johannesburg-Soweto-East Rand-West Rand (Greater Johannesburg Metropolitan Area) South Africa 6,820,000 
44 Shenyang, Liaoning China (PRC) 6,490,000 
45 Lahore, Punjab Pakistan 6,310,000 
46 Tianjin Municipality China (PRC) 6,300,000 
47 Philadelphia, Pennsylvania (Delaware Valley) United States 6,250,000 
48 Madrid Spain 6,160,000 
49 Kuala Lumpur Malaysia 6,140,000 
50 Bangalore, Karnataka India 6,060,000 
51 Boston, Massachusetts, (Greater Boston) United States 5,910,000 
52 Hyderabad-Secunderabad, Andhra Pradesh India 5,900,000 
53 Dallas–Fort Worth–Arlington, Texas (Dallas/Fort Worth Metroplex) United States 5,900,000 
54 Detroit, Michigan-Windsor, Ontario (Metro Detroit) United States;
Canada 5,890,000 
55 Guangzhou, Guangdong China (PRC) 5,630,000 
56 Algiers Algeria 5,520,000 
57 Bandung (Kabupaten Bandung) Indonesia 5,480,000 
58 Houston–Sugar Land–Baytown, Texas (Greater Houston) United States 5,190,000 
59 Singapore City Singapore 5,180,000 
60 Ho Chi Minh City Viet Nam 5,050,000 
61 Miami-Fort Lauderdale-Miami Beach, Florida (South Florida) United States 5,007,564 
62 Ahmedabad, Gujarat India 5,000,000 
63 Barcelona Spain 4,970,000 
64 Belo Horizonte - Contagem Brazil 4,920,000 
65 Saint Petersburg Russia 4,880,000 
66 Santiago Chile 4,840,000 
67 Abidjan Côte d'Ivoire 4,810,000 
68 Atlanta, Georgia (Atlanta Metropolitan Area) United States 4,720,000 
69 San Diego, California-Tijuana, Baja California United States
Mexico 4,690,000 
70 Harbin, Heilongjiang China (PRC) 4,680,000 
71 Shantou, Guangdong China (PRC) 4,680,000 
72 Xi'an, Shaanxi China (PRC) 4,640,000 
73 Wuhan, Hubei China (PRC) 4,600,000 
74 Chengdu, Sichuan China (PRC) 4,570,000 
75 Busan Metropolitan City South Korea 4,560,000 
76 Pune-Pimpri-Chinchwad, Maharashtra India 4,500,000 
77 Yangon Myanmar 4,480,000 
78 Sydney, New South Wales Australia 4,490,000 
79 Hangzhou, Zhejiang China (PRC) 4,390,000 
80 Ibadan Nigeria 4,360,000 
81 Cape Town South Africa 4,300,000 
82 Alexandria, Al Iskandariyah Governorate Egypt 4,270,000 
83 Fukuoka-Kitakyushu Japan 4,260,000 
84 Milan Italy 4,240,000 
85 Riyadh Saudi Arabia 4,210,000 
87 Guadalajara, Jalisco Mexico 4,010,000 
88 Berlin Germany 4,000,000 
89 Nanjing, Jiangsu China (PRC) 3,970,000 
90 Montreal, Quebec Canada 3,900,000 
91 Surabaya, East Java Indonesia 3,870,000 
92 Kano Nigeria 3,820,000 
93 Phoenix, Arizona (Valley of the Sun) United States 3,790,000 
94 Naples Italy 3,770,000 
95 Seattle-Tacoma-Bellevue, Washington (Greater Puget Sound) United States 3,770,000 
96 Porto Alegre Brazil 3,760,000 
97 Athens Greece 3,750,000 
98 Melbourne, Victoria Australia 3,730,000 
99 Caracas Venezuela 3,720,000 
100 Monterrey, Nuevo León 

Thirty most populous cities in the world!

1 Shanghai 12,762,953 China Asia 
2 Mumbai (Bombay) 12,692,717 India Asia 
3 Karachi 11,627,379 Pakistan Asia 
4 Buenos Aires 11,548,541 Argentina South America 
5 New Delhi 10,928,270 India Asia 
6 Manila 10,443,877 Philippines Asia 
7 Moscow 10,381,288 Russia Europe 
8 Seoul 10,349,291 South Korea Asia 
9 São Paulo 10,021,437 Brazil South America 
10 Istanbul 9,797,536 Turkey Asia and Europe 
11 Lagos 8,789,133 Nigeria Africa 
12 Mexico City 8,657,045 Mexico North America 
13 Jakarta 8,540,306 Indonesia Asia 
14 Tokyo 8,336,611 Japan Asia 
15 New York City 8,108,040 United States North America 
16 Kinshasa 7,787,832 D.R. Congo Africa 
17 Cairo 7,734,602 Egypt Africa 
18 Lima 7,646,786 Peru South America 
19 Beijing (Peking) 7,490,618 China Asia 
20 London 7,421,228 United Kingdom Europe 
21 Tehran 7,157,993 Iran Asia 
22 Bogotá 7,102,602 Colombia South America 
23 Dhaka 6,488,623 Bangladesh Asia 
24 Chennai (Madras) 6,692,717 India Asia 
25 Lahore 6,310,888 Pakistan Asia 
26 Rio de Janeiro 6,023,742 Brazil South America 
27 Baghdad 5,672,516 Iraq Asia 
28 Bangkok 5,104,475 Thailand Asia 
29 Bangalore 4,931,603 India Asia 
30 Santiago 4,837,248 Chile South America 

:cheers:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Well, Buenos Aires actually has 2.9 million inhabitants with 12 million in the metro area!


----------



## Iwano (Aug 29, 2005)

*mhmhm*

 Have fun, play with figures, do some :bash: and always remember, that are just numbers, numbers which doesn´t tell you really important things, in dense populatet countries with a good transportation system every metro counting is absolutely pointless. I can go by train from Cologne to Frankfurt (perhaps 280 km) in 1,5 hours and perhaps I´m not able to reach Dortmund (70 km) by car in this time if the traffic is bad. So why should i construct areas and metropolitan areas and all this stuff only in my tired mind?


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

SuomiPoika said:


> If you want to know how big a city is i think the best way to define a citys pop. is to look at the citys population only and not on the metropolitan area, because i think the metro area can always change...


You have that totaly backwards. The city of Washington DC has a city population of under 600,000, and shrinking. Ask anybody within 100 miles if the greater DC area is losing population and they will point and laugh at you. I'm sorry, but that was just a stupid comment.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

effer said:


> _Source: Wikipedia_
> 
> Thirty most populous cities in the world!
> 
> ...


You have bangalore there yet no Calcutta which has repeatedly been in the top 20 cities list. How does that work?


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

SuomiPoika said:


> If you want to know how big a city is i think the best way to define a citys pop. is to look at the citys population only and not on the metropolitan area, because i think the metro area can always change...


If you want to go by city proper populations than you should indicate the population density also. 

When you know both the population and population density, you can meaningfully make comparisions based on political bounderies and, thus, you don't have to resort to metro areas at all.


----------



## Dino Domingo (Jan 5, 2005)

ROCguy said:


> I agree. Metro Toronto is more like 4 million


No... wrong again... metro Toronto is over 5 million. That 7.8 million figure includes Hamilton and other surrounding cities. It has been measured the same way the ludicrous American numbers are tabulated... by including other surrounding cities and towns that are not a part of it, just to make it seem bigger than it actually is. 

Like metro New York including New Jersey???


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Dino Domingo said:


> No... wrong again... metro Toronto is over 5 million. That 7.8 million figure includes Hamilton and other surrounding cities. It has been measured the same way the ludicrous American numbers are tabulated... by including other surrounding cities and towns that are not a part of it, just to make it seem bigger than it actually is.
> 
> Like metro New York including New Jersey???


I wasn't trying to make Toronto look bad. I love Toronto, i've been there more times than I can count. Jees. And Northern New Jersey is part of the New York metro. Look at it, it's less than a mile away from Manhattan.


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm hip, that's why I like to go by population density. 


South Philly, USA


----------



## London™ (Jan 12, 2003)

rocky said:


> can someone explain me how seoul has 21 mil ?
> 
> why is half of the country population in the capital city?


That's because the entire South Korea is about the size of the state of Indiana.


----------



## jacks (Aug 4, 2005)

I can vouch for Seoul. It is absolutely enormous. For about 70km from Incheon to eastern Seoul it is built up, and mostly with 20-30 floor blocks of flats. In fact, pretty much everywhere I went in South Korea was either mountain or city. The country is only about 500km from top to bottom and about 80% of that is mountainous. In the rest of the space there are near 50 million people. South Korea would be one big city if only there were valleys to link all the flat spaces!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Seoul:


----------



## tuckerman (Aug 8, 2005)

Estimating population of a city and its contiguous built up area is only (relatively) easy when you have an isolated city. For example, in the US, Atlanta is the only big city in the state and its expansion is relatively easy to trace from the center, not other big or even medium size cities are near it; Chicago is a similar situation. However when you try to assess the population of an agglomeration like the BosWash corridor in the US it is almost impossible to tell when one city ends and the next begins. In Europe it is simlilar, for example you have relatively isolated cities like Berlin, Paris, etc. in contrast to areas like the Ruhr-Rhine in the Netherlands and Germany. Complicating matters further is the central city metro area problem, for example in the US, Atlanta is a good example of a political "city" that only has about 10% of the metro population of nearly 5m.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Zaki said:


> You have bangalore there yet no Calcutta which has repeatedly been in the top 20 cities list. How does that work?


Well I copyed and pasted from Wikipedia.

To answer the question, I'm not exactly sure, but the list is only city proper.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Different lists, but also not perfect ones - but quite useable
> 
> Municipalities:
> 
> ...


Most accurate


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

Canada official 2001:
WWW.STATCAN.CA
Toronto: 4 682 897 (you can probably add 500 000 ) 
Montreal: 3 426 350 (you can add 150 000)
Vancouver: 1 986 965 (you can add 300 000)

So Toronto at 7.6 M is very wrong.


----------



## _tictac_ (Jan 6, 2003)

Wikipedia: Inaccurate
World Gazetteer: Inaccurate
UN: Inaccurate

So what list is accurate? None.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Could anyone gather information from the respective city/municipality/region and make a list out of it?


----------



## PhilippeMtl (Aug 17, 2005)

_tictac_ said:


> Wikipedia: Inaccurate
> World Gazetteer: Inaccurate
> UN: Inaccurate
> 
> So what list is accurate? None.


Government Statistics office (Statcan in Canada, Danmarks Statistik in Denmark)


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

London's pop is 7,420,000 not 7,100,000 like suggested at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Skyscraper_guy said:


> Most accurate


hardly, they are missing 1 million people in Miami and they gave Boston about 500,000 to many.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

*You guys are all wrong*

No one seems to recognize the BIGGEST single city in the world.

The city is not global
The city is not a capital
The city lacks in its name value

Someone might haven't even heard about the city.

It's called Chongqing, located in south central China.

Population: 31 mil. (and it's not the metro area pop.)


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

^ I think a city that big would have been mentioned if it really existed.


----------



## Faz90 (Aug 24, 2005)

dhuwman said:


> No one seems to recognize the BIGGEST single city in the world.
> 
> The city is not global
> The city is not a capital
> ...


No Shanghai is China's largest city. And this is my *200th* post! :righton: :nocrook: :guns1:


----------



## Joris Goedhart (Jan 20, 2004)

dhuwman said:


> No one seems to recognize the BIGGEST single city in the world.
> 
> The city is not global
> The city is not a capital
> ...


Its 35 mil. in the countie, the citie itself is only 7 mil.
But from what I've heard is that countie area is realy huge and then comes where stops the city. Because in europe u can say that Lille-Antwerpen-Brussels-Randstad-Ruhr area-Kan area-Brabanstad-Parkcity-Maastrich/Liege/essenche area is 1 big urban area with around 45 mil. peeps.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

dhuwman said:


> No one seems to recognize the BIGGEST single city in the world.
> 
> The city is not global
> The city is not a capital
> ...


No it's the municipalty area. The only difference is that the Chongqing municipality is as large as a Chinese province or a small country!!
It's twice as large as the Netherlands!

Chongqing city is 3.4 million, about 7 million metro.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Faz90 said:


> No Shanghai is China's largest city. And this is my *200th* post! :righton: :nocrook: :guns1:


Oh the glory!


----------



## olli_ruhr (Aug 17, 2005)

cello1974 said:


> Wanna make me lough???!!! Bielefeld Metro, that is Ostwestfalen-Lippe! I studied there and I can tell you there is no integrated transportation system in that region. To go from Bielfeld to "metro city" Paderborn, it takes you more than an hour by train and all you see is farting cows, heathes, trees and sheep!!! Don't tell me this is an intelligent way of measuring!!! More likely is what the regional administration says: Bielefeld-Gütersloh-Herford with an estimated 580,000 inhabitants! :bash:


this makes me lough too....

what did they count?? the cows and sheeps around bielefeld or aachen???

bielefeld has 360.000 inhabitants and aachen around 250.000.....what a metro area ... :eek2:


----------



## Joris Goedhart (Jan 20, 2004)

olli_ruhr said:


> this makes me lough too....
> 
> what did they count?? the cows and sheeps around bielefeld or aachen???
> 
> bielefeld has 360.000 inhabitants and aachen around 250.000.....what a metro area ... :eek2:


Aachen-Maastricht-Liege is quite big...


----------



## tigidig14 (Mar 5, 2005)

Pilipinos #11, damn pnois stop reproducing topnotch childrens


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

tuckerman said:


> Estimating population of a city and its contiguous built up area is only (relatively) easy when you have an isolated city. For example, in the US, Atlanta is the only big city in the state and its expansion is relatively easy to trace from the center, not other big or even medium size cities are near it; Chicago is a similar situation. However when you try to assess the population of an agglomeration like the BosWash corridor in the US it is almost impossible to tell when one city ends and the next begins. In Europe it is simlilar, for example you have relatively isolated cities like Berlin, Paris, etc. in contrast to areas like the Ruhr-Rhine in the Netherlands and Germany. Complicating matters further is the central city metro area problem, for example in the US, Atlanta is a good example of a political "city" that only has about 10% of the metro population of nearly 5m.


 ******************
I agree. Estimating population for the metropolitan areas of cities can be very difficult and often very arbitrary. It kills me when someone here just pops out and disagrees on the figures of a list, as if their figures were the official, errorless or non-arbitrary ones. It's clear that different countries and different agencies use different methodologies. Some underdeveloped and developing nations don't even account correctly for their population. I have a hard time imagning a census being conducted thoroughly in shantytowns, which are found in great numbers in many of the most populated cities. Either some countries don't account for them or they estimate the population in those zones. 

Anyway, it especially kills me when someone throws out some huge number for their city or their nation's biggest city. Like we are not going to know you are pushing the enveloppe just a bit 

And yes, you have metro areas where it is hard to draw the line either because of metropolitan areas that almost merge or because of isolated pockets of towns that are located near the contiguous urban built-up of major cities. Milan is a great example. North of the contiguous urban built-up, many tiny little towns stretch all the way up to Lake Como and its surrounding mountainous area. Many claim those non-contiguous towns to be part of Milan's metro.

Then many of us, even among the most educated on the topic, disagree on what is meant by the terms "Greater," "metropolitan area," "urbanized area," and "agglomeration." And even worse, in my opinion, are figures (of both population and area) of huge administrative areas such as Ile de France which although attributes most of its population to the contiguous urban-built up of Paris, includes several satellite towns that are not connected.

I agree that the population and area figures of metropolitan areas are very important to know alongside city figures for obvious reasons (city-proper figures are very important as they are not arbitrary and speak for the actual city but they don't show the whole picture).

So let's not take metropolitan figures as the Word. At the very least, we should acknowledge that they will not always compare directly with those of other metropolitan areas. Even if we all agreed here that we should only consider contiguous urbanized area, who is to say that we will find figures reflecting this. I think that from now on, metropolitan population figures should be presented as ranges, to account for all sorts of different sources and margins or error, unless you are presenting the figures of a specific source. But it can never the Word.


----------



## Nerima# (Oct 10, 2005)

NewYork below mexicocity...................... really?


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

edubejar said:


> And yes, you have metro areas where it is hard to draw the line either because of metropolitan areas that almost merge or because of isolated pockets of towns that are located near the contiguous urban built-up of major cities. Milan is a great example. North of the contiguous urban built-up, many tiny little towns stretch all the way up to Lake Como and its surrounding mountainous area. Many claim those non-contiguous towns to be part of Milan's metro.
> 
> Then many of us, even among the most educated on the topic, disagree on what is meant by the terms "Greater," "metropolitan area," "urbanized area," and "agglomeration." And even worse, in my opinion, are figures (of both population and area) of huge administrative areas such as Ile de France which although attributes most of its population to the contiguous urban-built up of Paris, includes several satellite towns that are not connected.


I agree that not one single figure is gospel, but how is Ile de France "huge", compared to the areas US metro areas take up? Not even the Milan metro as you describe it here is anything out of the ordinary compared to US metro areas.

A similar sort of thing is when Americans dismiss the Golden Horseshoe for Toronto as an equivalant for their CSA's and at the same time cite populationfigures of 22 million for New York and 17 million for LA.
Some are even talking about Chicago-Milwaukee, NY-Philly or LA-San Diego while they don't accept London 18 million or Milan 7 million.
I think Ile de France is a perfect equivalent for an American MSA.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

SHiRO said:


> I agree that not one single figure is gospel, but how is Ile de France "huge", compared to the areas US metro areas take up? Not even the Milan metro as you describe it here is anything out of the ordinary compared to US metro areas.
> 
> A similar sort of thing is when Americans dismiss the Golden Horseshoe for Toronto as an equivalant for their CSA's and at the same time cite populationfigures of 22 million for New York and 17 million for LA.
> Some are even talking about Chicago-Milwaukee, NY-Philly or LA-San Diego while they don't accept London 18 million or Milan 7 million.
> I think Ile de France is a perfect equivalent for an American MSA.


I agree. I don't like the MSA's of the US either because they often consist of two or more metros that are either not connected or only contiguous along a very thin strip of land that corresponds to one or both sides of a major highway. I'm not sure what criteria is used for MSAs in the US but Ile de France is an administrative/enumerative area, somewhere in between a US state and a county...although a lot more like a county, in my opinion, especially in size. It just so happens that administrative areas are represented by some type of government that often enumerates or counts their population. But those administrative areas rarely correspond 80% (much less 100%) to the urbanized areas. 

The following entities commonly enumerate their population:

1. municipalities/communes (city-propers)
2. administrative regions and subregions represented by some type of local government, i.e. "régions, départements, states/provinces, counties. In the US, counties are further broken up by census tracts, then group blocks, then blocks for census/demographic purposed. 

Often, municipalities don't correspond directly to administrative areas, nor do they correspond directly to urbanized areas. Unfortunately, many governments/agencies use such administrative area figures for metro populations or they estimate based on them. 

So I'm not targeting any country or continent


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Rio de Janeiro:

City - 6.200.000 aprox.
Metropolitan - 13.500.000 aprox.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I think that's too much - Rio as Sampa are not so much growing anymore recently (Metro Sampa has even been overtaken by Mumbai this year) for the immigration came a bit to a halt (espcially because the cities in the Northeast are now extremly economically growing and attract the people from the interior more, because they are closer to "home" and the unemployment rate in the Southeast is quite high) 

Rio state had 148'79'118 inhabitants in 2003, Rio city 5'974'100 and the metro 11'226'729


----------



## Klas (May 16, 2005)

*all numbers are real*

:weirdo:


----------



## Klas (May 16, 2005)

*i added some okay*



SuomiPoika said:


> There are discussions all the time about which is the biggest city. Here are some cities i think it would be nice to know the population ofi have tried to google and i have used emporis to try find the right numbers as well, but they were always different)
> 
> Tokyo -8.1mio or 12mio Metro: 33.7mio
> Mexico City - 9.8mio M: 27.8mio
> ...


and whats up with the following cities:

Berlin 3,4 mil. ; 4,2 mill;5,1 mill;rhine ruhr north 5,5 milll;whole rhine ruhr 11,3 mill


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

dhuwman said:


> No one seems to recognize the BIGGEST single city in the world.
> 
> The city is not global
> The city is not a capital
> ...


That 31 mill is spread out in an area of 82,300 km2 
But Tokyo is 35 mill in an area 7000km2 
Can you see the difference!:bash:


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

la broke 18 million recently


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

According to Wikipedia, Los Angeles has a current city population of 4,097,340.


----------



## liat91 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's very common to hear how screwed up the U.S. CSA or Metropolitan area method is for a cities greater population. IMO the system is a decent one. If it really went to far then why doesn't New York include Monroe county PA which has tons of commuters to NY, or San Francisco which has tons of commuters from San Joaquin county, Orlando has lots of commuters to Volusia county although it's not included in the Metro. For example the New York UA probably doesn't include Dutchess county NY, but the Metro-north commuter rail goes up there and there are tons of sprawl happening there because of NYC. So if there are a significant amount of people from Oxford who commute to London and there are significant social and economic ties as well then include it in Londons Metro. Just a thought.


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

Shanghai 26 mil
Mexico City 22,8 mil
Beijing 18 mil
London 11 mil (London don`t have a pop of 18 mil!!!)


----------

